# Gassaway wins at TKO 32, Pele suffers brutal injury



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

> Fans at Thursday night’s TKO 32 were treated to an exciting night of fights at the Bell Centre, but also bore witness to one of the most brutal endings to a fight in mixed martial arts history.
> 
> BRIAN GASSAWAY DEF. JOSE "PELE" LANDI-JONS BY TKO AT 0:50, R2
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty bad.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

thats a shame i hope he recovers quickly and can continue his career, my thoughts are out there


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

OH SNAP!


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

pauly_j said:


> OH SNAP!


My shin just hurts looking at that, why would Pele throw a kick so low to such a firmly planted leg? He should have gone above the knee to the thigh.. Hope he recovers and fights again.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

F*c*, thats every mixed martial artists worst nightmare.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> F*c*, thats every mixed martial artists worst nightmare.


This is the sort of thing that stops me from wanting to start training MMA.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Pele, it's been a long career, you beat some really good fighters, now it's time to retire.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

yikes!!!! that's gotta hurt!


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

Fedor>all said:


> This is the sort of thing that stops me from wanting to start training MMA.


 i know what you mean, but just don't throw any leg kicks,lol


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Mc19 said:


> i know what you mean, but just don't throw any leg kicks,lol


haha.. no kidding. It's almost necessary to use leg kicks though, so if I did throw them, I certainly wouldn't be throwing them that hard at a guy's shin.. Pele ****ed up huge.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yuup, I guess it's safe to say I'm cancelling my membership at Rising Sun Martial Arts. Time to look for a new career.....


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I am just glad for for muay thai shin conditioning, more fighters should try it and this video is proof why.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

This sucks because I was just reading an interview with Pele about how he was mounting a comeback to the top. The guy is a MMA legend in my book, but his best days are so far behind him and it's sad to have this be the nail in his coffin...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

thats nuts... damn


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

AstroBouncer said:


> I am just glad for for muay thai shin conditioning, more fighters should try it and this video is proof why.


how do you do that?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

AstroBouncer said:


> I am just glad for for muay thai shin conditioning, more fighters should try it and this video is proof why.


Pele is one of Anderson Silva's former training partners, he's been around the sport for a VERY long time, and I'm sure he does shin strengthening as he also practices MT. There's NOTHING you can do about that, you just shouldn't throw hard leg kicks below the knee when a leg is firmly planted.

And thanks a lot Plazz, I'll be having nightmares now :thumbsdown: :laugh:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Manx said:


> This sucks because I was just reading an interview with Pele about how he was mounting a comeback to the top. *The guy is a MMA legend in my book, but his best days are so far behind him and it's sad to have this be the nail in his coffin.*..


Yea I agree, Pele is legend in Vale Tudo/MMA, I'm a really big fan of his and hope he recovers to fight another day.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, those are the injuries I hate seeing. On another note, do any of you guys watch "soccer"? Any of you see that Eduardo leg break? that was pretty sick.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Man, those are the injuries I hate seeing. On another note, do any of you guys watch "soccer"? Any of you see that Eduardo leg break? that was pretty sick.


Yeah, that was ****ing disgusting.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, for some reason I Eric Pele comes to mind when I think about this thread. Very odd.

But yea, Eduardo's was much worst.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

For all you who dont know what im talking about.....peep this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmr49LNRum8


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pele On The Road To Recovery*

*After suffering one of the most shocking injuries in combat sports at TKO 32, Jose "Pele" Landi-Jons is on his way to a full recovery. 

The Brazilian kicked Brian Gassaway in their Feb. 28 bout and broke clean through his own right tibia and fibula. Surgery last Saturday morning at Montreal General Hospital was deemed a success, according to Landi-Jons' manager and trainer Bill Mahood. 

"They placed, actually, a titanium pin down the middle of his tibia, and the surgery was very successful," Mahood said. "The orthopedic surgeon feels that the leg will heal probably stronger than it was before. Pele is quite encouraged to the fact that now he has a titanium plate in the middle of his leg and he'll probably be able to kick harder." 

Landi-Jons will be back to full training in a shorter time than most expected -- truly remarkable considering the grim nature of his injury. 

"Recovery wise, we're looking at probably two weeks to walk on the leg and probably two and a half months before he's back to light training and then three, three and a half months before he's back to full training," Mahood said. 

Difficult as it may be to see a teammate and training partner fall, it certainly hasn't had ill effect on those at the Revolution Fight team. 

"Pele's already been hobbling around the gym, you know, in good spirits and encouraging everyone else to train hard and get on to good fights," Mahood said. "I think in that respect, everyone is just simply back to business. Unfortunately you hate to see something like that happen to one of your teammates, but it did and we're all back to business." *


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

^^^ awesome


----------

